# Found Labatt ~2 miles below Snaggletooth



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Dolores antics.*

HA HA HA! Tasty indeed.
We believe said beer may have belonged to someone named LaBlatt that may have had a bumpy ride through Snaggle Tooth.
Many crazy shenanigans on the Dolores for this last weekend of boatable flows, including an odd tradition of costume bombing.
(Pictures in personal album.)
Everyone on the river was certainly enjoying the opportunity to be on the Dolores after suffering through so many dry seasons.


----------



## dbendell (Apr 8, 2012)

Issip said:


> Found - Labatt Blue 12oz can in fair condition.
> 
> Can was unopened when found floating among the willows and still ice cold from the cold Dolores water. It was located about 2 miles or so below Snaggletooth rapid when recovered.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't return it to the owner, but I'm posting to let them know it was very tasty.


LMAF


----------

